# Coffee App



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been looking for an app that can record Coffee in, brew time, temp, taste rating etc. There doesn't appear to be anything like this.

Does anyone know of any such thing, or think it's a good idea. If enough of us were prepared to pay a small amount/suppliers were prepared to sponsor development is there anyone here who can develop for IOS/Android?

I'd have thought it would be a great learning aid and record keeping tool.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you considered MoJoToGo?

It might be overkill but it has these features

https://itunes.apple.com/app/mojotogo/id351660247?mt=8


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, looking now, - it includes a refractive index measurement, this might be a geek too far!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

If you're an Android user there's this - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cc.coffeejournal.kaffa . It's OK and the best I've found so far but not exactly on a development fast track.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow MoJoToGo is for the hardcore coffee geek! I don't understand half or that stuff.

I've been looking for an app to rate coffee but haven't found one yet. I know an excellent one for wine called Wine Notes.

The Has Bean app has some useful tools but it keeps crashing for me.


----------

